# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  MuhabbatoN meN haWas k AseeR hm bhii nhii

## Mr.TaNi

*    MuhabbatoN meN haWas k AseeR hm bhii nhii
    Ghalat na JaaN k ItNe HaQeeR hm bhii nhii
    Nhii Ho tm bhii QaYaaMaT kii Taiz-o-Thandii hawa
    kisii k NaQsh-e-Qadm kii LakeeR hm bhii nhii
    Hmaarii Duubtii NabzoN se ZindaGii to na maaNg
    k Sakhii to hain Pr ITne AmeeR hm bhii nhii
    Karam Kii Bheek Na de Apna Takht Bakht Sanmbhaal
    ZaRuuratoN ka Khuda Tu hai To FaQeeR hm bhii nhii
    Hmen Bujha de Hmaarii Anaa ko Qatl na Kr
    k Be'zarar sahii be'zameeR hm bhii nhii...!!*

----------


## Tulip

wah...kya kehnay...

----------

